# Pinscher cries whenever we leave him alone..



## esc0bar (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's another question about my miniature pinscher.

He's always following us around the appartment which is great, but if we move too far away, he starts crying. If we're on the sofa or bed and he's on the ground, he cries. Should we ignore him or put him on the bed/sofa with us?

Also, it's not too bad right now because my girlfriend is off work, but whenever we leave and put him in his cage(he won't go by himself even with candies), he starts crying. Is that normal? What's the best way for us toi teach him not to cry when we leave?

The only time he does not cry when he's in his cage his when it's time to sleep. He sleeps in our room for now and when we close the lights to go to sleep, he sleeps too. He wakes up at 4 or 5 AM though and won't stop crying unless we bring him in the bed with us. We tried to make him sleep in the other room while we slept in ours and it did not work, he starts crying as soon as we leave his room.

I'm just wondering if all of it is normal, the dog is 2 months old and we've had him for 4 days and obviously, it's our first dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep it's normal for that age. Mia is 4 months and I've had her about 4 days. The first few days were pure HELL as far as crying goes, lol. Mia would cry for an hour or more as loud as she could when I put her up.

First things, do NOT go even in the room when he's crying. The worst thing you can do is reward him by giving him attention when he cries. Give him things to do in his pen like stuffing a kong. I gave her a kong and treats before I left. Also, make sure you give him plenty of attention throughout the day. I play with her and really wear her down (which is hard with her energy) then I put her up. I also have been making sure to separate her from me some parts of the day. If she's going to sleep, she goes in her pen for nap time. If I need to work with the other dogs, Mia goes in her pen. She doesn't like it but it'll be good for her in the long run.

Now after four days of doing this, she'll cry maybe 5 minutes then settle down. It's gotten so much better already.


----------



## Davidjames (Jun 29, 2009)

Check out http://www.blogtalkradio.com/davido The episode "stop excessive barking" should be of help with what you're going through. Hope this helps...


----------



## esc0bar (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, I,ll listen to it right now.

Also, does anyone know how much time a day a miniature pinscher puppy should sleep? I read puppies sleep 20 hours a day on another thread, is that right?

One more thing, what should we do when he wakes up at 4 or 5 AM? Just ignore him until he stops?


----------

